# Dell Inspiron 15 R or lenovo z570 ?



## gtcdon (Apr 23, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40k to 42k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
preferably dell or lenovo

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Internet,watching hd movies,video editing,light gaming,video encoding

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
not much into gaming but support for games like shift,gta 4 would be nice

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
3.5 to 4 hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
purchasing dell would be online only...not sure about lenovo

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
win 7 

Screen Specifics
11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
1366x768 or higher

i did some surfing and found two models 
1. dell inspiron 15r 
Intel® Core™ i5-480M Processor (2.66GHz, 4Threads, turbo boost up to 2.93Ghz, 3M cache)
4GB (2 X 2 GB) 2 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz	
500GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v - 1GB (India)
windows 7 home basic
Price : 41.8k(incl.taxes)

2. lenovo z570
Core i5 2410M 2.3 ghz
3GB DDR3 RAM, 640 GB hard disk,
nVIDIA GT 520m 1GB graphics ??
Windows 7 home premium
price : 42.6k
comes free with backpack,wired mouse,headset (dell doesnt offer these free  )

 i'm confused abut the graphics card . which one is better hd 550v or gt 520m? and which one is better on battery life. please advice


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 23, 2011)

I THINK Dell one is better


----------



## gtcdon (Apr 23, 2011)

*ok got a link for z570 ...
Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-069595) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

inspiron or z570??*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^Z570 all the way. It has sandybridge unlike the inspiron. Go for it.


----------



## NainO (Apr 23, 2011)

GT 520 (in Z570) is entry level GFX. Dont expect it to run games like - Shift and GTA4 at playable framerates.
(I think) Even Inspiron will struggle with these games.


----------



## binay00713 (Apr 24, 2011)

Go for Dell Inspiron 14R
Core i3,3GB RAM,320GB HDD,HD 5650,14" HD LED
it is d best graphics you will get with this price


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 24, 2011)

binay00713 said:


> Go for Dell Inspiron 14R
> Core i3,3GB RAM,320GB HDD,HD 5650,14" HD LED
> it is d best graphics you will get with this price



Yup I totally agree with this, go for the Dell Inspiron 14R.


----------



## gtcdon (May 7, 2011)

*ok finally bought lenovo z570 today from cochin after much discussions.....
config :
core i5 2410m
nvidia gt 520m 1gb
3 gb ram
640gb hdd

got it for rs.42,750 from a store in cochin...(lower than the flipkart amount of the same model)...got mouse,headset,backpack,laptop cooler,cleaning kit etc.free......

will do a review soon...... *


----------



## xtremevicky (May 8, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase .

You got a nice deal .


----------



## spm (May 8, 2011)

which store did u purchase from??


----------



## tanmoydast (May 8, 2011)

*Go for Dell .
No doubt on that  *


----------



## gtcdon (May 8, 2011)

spm said:


> which store did u purchase from??



oxygen digital shop cochin


----------



## spm (May 8, 2011)

gtcdon
Thanks buddy


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 8, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> *ok finally bought lenovo z570 today from cochin after much discussions.....
> config :
> core i5 2410m
> nvidia gt 520m 1gb
> ...



Enjoy your laptop buddy.


----------



## saswat23 (May 9, 2011)

post some pics of the lappy buddy.
But is your lappy Quad Core or Dual Core + HT.


----------



## spm (May 9, 2011)

all i5 for laptops are dual cores with HT


----------



## gtcdon (May 9, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> post some pics of the lappy buddy.
> But is your lappy Quad Core or Dual Core + HT.



*i55.tinypic.com/2vlpk4g.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/r85thg.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/34fjxuf.jpg


----------



## NainO (May 9, 2011)

Congrats pal 
Do comment on its gamin performance!


----------



## gtcdon (May 9, 2011)

NainO said:


> Congrats pal
> Do comment on its gamin performance!



will do....i'm not much of a gamer...but will download some new titles....will do a detailed review as soon as i get a good cam


----------



## pvish (May 9, 2011)

dude, congrats 4 ur new purchase.
What is color of ur lapy? N in which colors this model available in market?


----------



## william (May 9, 2011)

congrats dude!!


----------



## R2K (May 9, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> *i54.tinypic.com/34fjxuf.jpg



Is it brushed aluminium finish or glossy plastic


----------



## xtremevicky (May 9, 2011)

Looks classy . 

Enjoy your laptop and share the windows index if you can .


----------



## gtcdon (May 10, 2011)

pvish said:


> dude, congrats 4 ur new purchase.
> What is color of ur lapy? N in which colors this model available in market?



only this silver color one was available with the local dealer......more colours will be there......


----------



## sid7827 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey even I am planning to buy laptop below 40,000 budget.
Came across Lenovo z570 for 38,199 Rs. Same config as above but instead of NVIDIA GeFore graphic card,it has Intel HD 3000.
I am not into gaming n stuff. So is this laptop worth for watching HD movies,listening music n stuff??
  How's d performance of the battery?? I heard laptop is close to 3.2 kgs ,is tat true?
  Should i Go for this laptop??Kindly reply ASAP.


----------



## martincrow (Jun 17, 2011)

I will vote for dell 15r, because i am using this, and i think it is perfect as per your requirements.


----------



## mad3010 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am thinking of buying the lenovo z570.
can anyone please review on this model about Its performance while running complex applications like autocad,GIS and games like Call Of Duty -4 and are there any problems with this laptop.????

are there any better options than this..???


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 9, 2011)

sid7827 said:


> Hey even I am planning to buy laptop below 40,000 budget.
> Came across Lenovo z570 for 38,199 Rs. Same config as above but instead of NVIDIA GeFore graphic card,it has Intel HD 3000.
> I am not into gaming n stuff. So is this laptop worth for watching HD movies,listening music n stuff??
> How's d performance of the battery?? I heard laptop is close to 3.2 kgs ,is tat true?
> Should i Go for this laptop??Kindly reply ASAP.



dat must be the i3 version.. i too checked it today at e-zone for that price.. the i5 version was for 44.5k..
can the buyer comment on his experience till now??

i was plannin to buy z570 (i5 with 750gb hdd) available at 44k.. but then on some googling.. i came across these issues.. on the LENOVO forum..

1. TouchPad issue
Very important issue since it is regarding the touchpad

2.Power charging and headphones issue 
important coz im going to listen to a lot of music..

Is this a common issue? can the z570 users shed some light on this?


----------

